# midwest people



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Speak up! I know we don't get many changes for gatherings because we are so few and spread out and even then the location chosen is usually only good for a select group while other would have to drive too far. So maybe all of you let us know where you are we could choose a fairly centralized place for some more frequent gatherings.

I'm in eastern Iowa. 2hrs from des moines and 3hrs from chicago.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Chicago in the summertime would be ok. I'm pretty far away from there though (5 hours).

I've always wanted to see the Jerry Springer Show live in Chicago. That show helped me realize that even though my life wasn't good, there were still people who had to deal with a lot more bad news than I did.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*That sounds like fun. I like getting together but I like to DO something. I still want to have the first SAS camp weekend. Yes, many of us would starve, explode from not being able to pee in the woods and lie awake at night waiting for the bear atack, but it would be fun otherwise, :lol*


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm in the far northeast corner of Iowa near the Minnesota and Wisconsin borders. The closest city to me would be Lacrosse, WI which is about 45 miles away. I'm about two hours from Waterloo, IA and around four hours from Minneapolis and St. Paul. Chicago is a bit far for me and I'm terrified of driving in big cities like those last three...but I'm willing to go up to 150-200 miles or so.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

-------


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Lonelyguy said:


> I'm in the far northeast corner of Iowa near the Minnesota and Wisconsin borders. The closest city to me would be Lacrosse, WI which is about 45 miles away. I'm about two hours from Waterloo, IA and around four hours from Minneapolis and St. Paul. Chicago is a bit far for me and I'm terrified of driving in big cities like those last three...but I'm willing to go up to 150-200 miles or so.


*AND you haven't answered my PM about my Jeep's blower motor relay!! :mum :lol *

** I will travel anywhere anytime for a get together, but I think it's better to have something to do, like go to a museum, hike etc rather than sitting around "trying to talk"...BO-ring. *


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

I'd meet up. I've met two others so far and have had pretty good experiences. Can we go camping and roast marshmallows?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

As a great man once said, "Yes we can". :lol


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

I live 90 minutes south of the Twin Cities, or about an hour west of La Crosse. Driving through the Twin Cities is tolerable, Chicago is just a nightmare though.

There haven't been any Twin Cities meetups in a while and it seems like the meetup.com group is dying down. It's probably just that time of year.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I think I am the only one here that is actually from Chicago. There is a serious lack of Chicagoans here


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I have family in Minnesota and driving to the Twin Cities can be a relatively common thing for me. I'm in southeast Kansas about 2 hours south of KC, but usually stay at a relative's house when venturing near the Twin Cities.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm in eastern nebraska.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Southwest Ohio - REPRESENT! :lol


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Mid-WEST Side!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

trevor35th said:


> I'm from the suburbs of Chicago. We could all meet in the summer and go skydiving in Ottawa, IL.  http://www.skydivechicago.com/Facilities/FacilitiesOverview/tabid/134/Default.aspx
> 
> I've heard it's a good way to bond with people.. if you're able to survive and not have a heart attack.


*I've done the skydiving thing but if it means posting photos for gobs of attention I'd do it again.* :lol


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

45 min from chicago


----------



## Celerian (Dec 17, 2008)

Reynoldsburg, OH. East of Columbus.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

> Chicago is a bit far for me and I'm terrified of driving in big cities like those last three


Same. I really don't want to drive to chicago but that's the only place there have been midwest gatherings. I think we need to make the chicago people drive out in the country instead.  Camping could be fun. You don't have to just sit around trying to talk. I'm known for disappearing not just to go out hiking but completely off the trails right before dark or at 5am before everyone gets up so they freak out looking for me.

The last time I went camping we brought silly string and after coating each other and our camping area thought we could hold the button until all the air was out and then throw the cans in the fire. It didn't work as planned and when all the cans blew they emptied the fire ring all over the place making this huge boom while we dove behind the truck. After quickly making sure there was no fire anywhere we all jumped in the truck, took off back into town, and ate supper before sneaking back to camp. Which got us the attention of the cute guys camping nearby (I was camping with 4 other girls) who came over and laughed with us about how fast we took off and that we managed to avoid the park ranger coming down to see what happened.

Camping doesn't have to be boring. lol


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

I live less than an hour from Chicago



Akane said:


> Same. I really don't want to drive to chicago but that's the only place there have been midwest gatherings. I think we need to make the chicago people drive out in the country instead.


Camping would be fun, but it's going to be too cold for at least the next four months.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Kansas City... many hours from everywhere (3 to DSM, 8 to MSP, 4 to STL, 10+ to CHI)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I live near Bay City, Michigan.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I think I am the only one here that is actually from Chicago. There is a serious lack of Chicagoans here


I'm moving to the Chicago area (Evanston, to be precise) in about a week . . .


----------



## yvt (Dec 6, 2007)

I would love to meet up anywhere this spring. I cannot imagine being around other people with sa. I am 39 female. So if you'll have me I would love to do anything because I never do anything. Never gone camping, sounds fun. I live in central oh.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi yvt,
I'm just north of Dayton. There are quite a few of around Ohio.


----------



## midnight77 (Jan 13, 2009)

i'm in the south burbs


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Man, *
*There are A LOT of Ohioans here. I'm on the eastside of Columbus. I've mentioned before that when the weather breaks in March/April I hope to organize a hike and meet. It will be totally casual. *


----------



## bowen87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Youngstown REPRESENTIN!


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Wisconsin!


----------



## Celerian (Dec 17, 2008)

You should FairleighCalm, it will be good to get us all outdoors. The Blacklick Metro park has some nice trails.


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm a little ways away, but I might drive in for something like that. I like little road trips to exciting places like Ohio.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey, 
I never saw this until now but i'm in the Chicago suburbs and would be up for anything in terms of gatherings if they fit with my schedule. Sundays are best for me...


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Ohio is driving distance! :b


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Well...anyone interested in meeting up somewhere in wisconsin?


----------



## Mr_nobody (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm in New Baltimore, Michigan. The furthest I've ever driven on my own was Taylor which is almost 50 miles away. I've been out of state a few times but never alone. Been to Chicago once on a school field trip in 6th grade, went to Cedar Point in Sandusky, Ohio a few times with family and friends. 

I would prefer not to drive out of state. I know there are a few Michiganians on here but they're usually pretty far away.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> I'm terrified of driving in big cities like those last three...but I'm willing to go up to 150-200 miles or so.


We missed you at the 2006 gathering in the Milwaukee area. And that didn't require getting into the city. It was in Brookfield, in Waukesha County (the county west of Milwaukee County). This is just far enough out that they still have 65 mph speed limits on I-94 there.

I'm not a fan of big cities either. I don't even like downtown Milwaukee that looks tame compared to Chicago with 5 lanes of traffic at a standstill in both directions and where you get to pay a king's ransom to park in a parking structure that's hard as hell to find later as they all look the same. The northern burbs of Chicago in Lake County are so much nicer.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm trying to plan a midwest gathering somewhere in Wisconsin (probably Madison or Milwaukee). If you would like to be included in the loop of where and when and think you might like to come please PM me. Doesn't matter where in the country you are from..... I am also looking for location suggestions. Good bar/restaurant suggestions that have rooms for private parties are welcome (not strip joints though, ok?). I am planning to have a meet up during the day on a weekend. I would like to research locations and prepare a synopsis and have everyone vote on a location and date/time....but first I need suggestions and ideas of locations!!!


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I might be interested in going camping/hiking with those of you in Ohio. I live in northern Kentucky, just across the river from Cincinnati.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Jnmcda0 said:


> I might be interested in going camping/hiking with those of you in Ohio. I live in northern Kentucky, just across the river from Cincinnati.


Do you ever check out Bernheim Forest? It's a neat place.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Jnmcda0 said:


> I might be interested in going camping/hiking with those of you in Ohio. I live in northern Kentucky, just across the river from Cincinnati.


There is a real nice little state park by Chillicothe. Scioto Trail State park is small but sits in the middle of state forest. It has a couple of small lakes and only 44 campsites with electricity. The tent area is also fairly small. The people tend to be pretty friendly as well. The only drawback is that they still use pit latrines, although they did just redo them a few years back. Might be a nice place for a group of intrepid campers.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

solasum said:


> Do you ever check out Bernheim Forest? It's a neat place.


I've never heard of it. I looked it up to see where it was at. Seems pretty nice. I've been to Clifty Falls in Madison, IN. My dad and I, along with several other relatives their friends go on a yearly camping/four-wheeling to Big South Fork in Tennessee. There are some really nice overlooks, arches, waterfalls, and such down there. When I was in school at the University of Kentucky, I used to go down to the Raven Run Nature Preserve every once in awhile, just to do some hiking and get away from the city for a little while.

Depending on the weather, I may go on a four-wheeling trip this Thursday and Friday in Hazard, KY with my dad and his cousin.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

I'd go to Ohio, not to go camping, but because I've only been there once and it'd be an interesting road trip.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not many people from Michigan. New Baltimore is the closest I've seen on this topic. I don't know if I would be willing to go to Ohio. The distance makes for too easy of an excuse for my SA


----------



## Chameleon (Aug 12, 2006)

Of course no one is in Missouri like I am. *rolls eyes*

But yeah I would be willing to drive to Chicago or the same amount of distance any other direction for a weekend gathering. I'm in St. Louis, so it's about a 5 hour drive to Chicago.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

I'd go to a meetup in Chicago if anyone is willing to put one together!


----------



## RyanAdams (Aug 15, 2008)

Chameleon said:


> Of course no one is in Missouri like I am. *rolls eyes*
> 
> But yeah I would be willing to drive to Chicago or the same amount of distance any other direction for a weekend gathering. I'm in St. Louis, so it's about a 5 hour drive to Chicago.


I'm from around that area. I live in Virginia now, but I'll probably be moving back there in six months.


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm from Troy michigan but I could take the bus to Chicago for a day.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I go to Detroit at least once a summer so I might be able to swing something there. Chicago or Indy might work too.


----------



## black03specv (Sep 17, 2004)

I'd go as well, I'm just out in the 'burbs these days


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

i'm in chicago so i'd definitely be interested in a meet up around here. anyone got any ideas? what day works best? for me sunday is the best day. now for ideas.....at least the weather is warming up.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

*Six Flags*

What about Six Flags? Anyone interested in meeting at Six Flags????


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

TheRob said:


> Kansas City... many hours from everywhere (3 to DSM, 8 to MSP, 4 to STL, 10+ to CHI)


Let's meet at KC! :lol


----------



## love9boy (Mar 9, 2007)

i am in Des moines iowa


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

I doubt anyone is interested, but does anybody want to go to a Ravinia Festival concert?
I decided to go this year, but I dont think I'll be able to find anyone to go with.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I kind of abandoned my own thread.  It seems to have gotten some use though. My boyfriend and I are headed up to wisconsin dells this weekend. Anyone in the area want Moosejaw pizza?


----------

